# UK Spouse Visa : Employment & Landlord Letters, anything wrong or missing ?



## Syrena (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, 

Hope everybody's visa application process is going as smooth as possible :fingerscrossed:

Could anyone please have a quick look to the letters below and tell me if there are any useless, wrong or missing information ?

Thank you. 

EMPLOYMENT LETTER : 

I am writing to confirm that Mr XXX is employed by our company “ XXXX“ since 9th of February 2015.
Mr XXX is employed as a “ Recruitment Executive (Apprentice Intake)” on a permanent contract.

Mr XXX is paid on a monthly basis by a bank transfer and his gross basic annual income is £23,000 per year. His basic income does not include any overtime, bonus or commission.

Mr XXX is issued a monthly electronic payslip and has earned a monthly basic salary of £1916.67 income over the period of last 06 months.

We trust this information shall be helpful and if you have any queries please contact us on XXXX

XXXX Academy Manager


PAY SLIP & eP60 AUTHENTICITY LETTER

I am writing to confirm the authenticity of the following monthly electronic pay slips I signed, issued to Mr XXX from 9 February 2015 to 31 August 2015 through our Company’s online payroll solution.

Month N°	Period	Gross Salary	Net Salary Additional information
1	February 2015	£1326.93 £1240.49 Mr. XXX started working for the company on the 9th of the month
2	March 2015	£1916.67 £1803.73	
3	April 2015 £1916.67 £1582.26	
4	May 2015 £1916.67 £1570.96	
5	June 201 £1916.67 £1573.26	
6	July 2015 £1916.67 £1559.96	
7	August 2015	£1916.67 £1689.76	

I also confirm the authenticity of the eP60 I signed which are provided electronically, as for all the company's employment documents, to Mr XXX by our HR department in Derby.
Should you require any further information regarding this matter, please feel free to contact me on the above telephone number.

XXX Academy Manager

LANDLORD NON OBJECTION LETTER: 

To the Entry Clearance Officer, British Embassy
Dear Sir/Madam
Re: Mr XXX Spouse Accommodation

I, Mrs XXX am the landlady of the property (adress) in which Mr XXX is currently residing. This property has 04 bedrooms and a living room.

I confirm the following:

-	Mr XXX has been renting one double room for his exclusive use since 8 February 2015.
-	A new Lodger agreement has been set allowing Mr XXX to have for his exclusive use an additional room, from 8 August 2015 till the end of the agreement
-	I have been informed that Mr XXX’s Wife will be living with him when she arrives in the UK and I have no objection for her to be living in Mr XXX’s accommodation named above.
-	I’m currently the only person with whom Mr XXX is sharing the property mentioned above.

Yours faithfully

<landlords name & signature>


----------



## Syrena (Jul 29, 2013)

*Youhou Any Help ?*

:horn:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Fine.


----------



## Syrena (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you Joppa.


----------

